# A couple new repaints



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

A freind's dad gave me these to repaint. Took me a little bit to get them like I want them, but I think they came out pretty good. What's everybody think of them. Thanks


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Diggin' the gold base, look like fish catchers to me.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful work. What talent on this site!!!!!!!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful MAN just Beautiful.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look great! Gold has been a great color for me over the years. I really like the one with those silver scales added.......cool idea

John


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Those are some great looking lures! Nice job.

jeremy


----------

